# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. April 2010)

*Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Free Weekend *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An diesem Wochenende wird es bei Steam wieder ein Free Weekend geben.
Gestern ist für Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 der DLC erschienen mit 5 neuen (alten) Maps.
Aus diesem Anlass wird es zum zweiten mal möglich sein ein komplettes Wochenende das Spiel kostenlos zu testen.

Desweiteren wird es an diesem Wochenende eine Doppelte Erfahrungspunkte Aktion geben.
Das heißt ihr bekommen Doppelt so viele Punkte wie sonst und könnt so schneller im Level aufsteigen.

Ob man die neuen Maps an diesem Wochenende auch kostenloas Antesten kann, steht noch nicht fest.


Das Free Weekend startet bei uns am Freitag den 7. Mai um 01:00 Uhr

Damit man auch sofort bei Freigabe des Free Weekends loslegen kann ist ein Preload verfügbar.

Um den Preload zu starten klickt ihr einfach auf diesen Link

Call of Duty MW2 Preload

Dafür muss Steam auf eurem Rechner installiert sein.

Quelle: Steam News

*Alte News* 
(von Apil, Erstes Free Weekend)


Spoiler



*Seit gestern findet man in der Steam Account Übersicht den Eintrag: 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Free Weekend - April 2010*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dies lässt darauf schließen das es demnächst ein Wochenende geben wird 
wo man das Spiel kostenlos spielen kann.

Wann genau das sein wird und ob man nur den Multiplayer oder das  
komplette Spiel spielen kann, ist zur Zeit noch unklar da offiziell noch nichts 
bestätigt wurde. 

Gehe aber mal von diesem Wochenende aus.



Bei Leuten die das Spiel schon besitzen kann es zur Zeit vorkommen das sie  
 ein 5 GB großes Update runterladen müssen. 
Das hängt damit zusammen, dass alle Deutschen Steam Accounts wegen 
des Free Weekend automatisch die Deutsche Version zugewiesen bekommen.

Das heißt Steam läd jetzt die Deutschen Sprachdateien runter. 
Solch einen Bug gab es bei einem Left 4 Dead Weekend schon mal, nach
 dem Wochenende war aber wieder alles normal.
Quelle: Steam News​


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich geh davon aus das es nur der MP sein wird, den den SinglePlayer kann man sehr gut an einem Wochenende durchspielen, das wäre ziemlich dumm...

Aber der MP macht schon Laune


----------



## Hugo78 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

COD 4 war auch noch ein Jahr nach Release über 40€ teuer.
COD 6 dagegen rennen die Leute der Art davon, das es jetzt nur noch 19€ kostet und man die Leute schon mit einen Play 4 Free, ködern muss. *HA, HA*


----------



## Eiche (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

nein wieder so ein cheater verseuchtes wochenende


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> COD 4 war auch noch ein Jahr nach Release über 40€  teuer.
> COD 6 dagegen rennen die Leute der Art davon, das es jetzt nur noch 19€  kostet und man die Leute schon mit einen Play 4 Free, ködern muss. *HA,  HA*



CoD 6 kostet nur noch 19€?  Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Zumindest bei Steam kostet es noch 59€. Das Free Weekend finde ich aber grandios, ein tolles Feature von Steam! Es hat mir geholfen, meine Vorurteile gegenüber Shattered Horizon abzulegen.  Das Spiel ist voll geil, ich werd es mir irgendwann definitiv auch holen. 

Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Naja irgendwas müssen die ja für CoD MW2 tun,den Battelfield:BC 2 rockt einfach mehr im MP.Taktischer,erwachsener und schwerer.Sorry für die MW2-Fans aber so ist es !


----------



## edinho11 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Ahab schrieb:


> CoD 6 kostet nur noch 19€?  Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Zumindest bei Steam kostet es noch 59€. Das Free Weekend finde ich aber grandios, ein tolles Feature von Steam! Es hat mir geholfen, meine Vorurteile gegenüber Shattered Horizon abzulegen.  Das Spiel ist voll geil, ich werd es mir irgendwann definitiv auch holen.
> 
> Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.




hi, sch mal hier World of Video: Games>PC[Artikel_ID]=92338&tt_stats=9918&cHash=2057b270f5   
sogar 14.99


----------



## edinho11 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Ahab schrieb:


> CoD 6 kostet nur noch 19€?  Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Zumindest bei Steam kostet es noch 59€. Das Free Weekend finde ich aber grandios, ein tolles Feature von Steam! Es hat mir geholfen, meine Vorurteile gegenüber Shattered Horizon abzulegen.  Das Spiel ist voll geil, ich werd es mir irgendwann definitiv auch holen.
> 
> Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.




hi, schau mal hier World of Video: Games>PC[Artikel_ID]=92338&tt_stats=9918&cHash=2057b270f5   
sogar 14.99


----------



## Schnibbel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

14.99 ist ja mal echt ein Schnapp. Und bei Abholung in der Filiale entfallen sogar die Versandkosten.


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Tatsache. 14,99. *3ST!*


----------



## Weichkeks (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

@Johnny05
Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, habe COD seit Releas von Bad Company 2 nicht mehr gespielt weil dort in der Prime Time ab 18:00 nur noch cheater unterwegs sind.
Und Bad Company 2 macht X mal mehr Spass
Ich Ärger mich für COD 6 geld ausgegeben zu haben auch wenn ichs vorher ganz gerne gespielt habe.
Laut den Preisen von COD 6 läuft es wohl grade nicht sehr gut


----------



## fummel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Kein Wunder, weil nur noch wenige diesen MP Schrott zocken möchten. Hier hat Infinity Ward auf ganzer Ebene versagt ! Keine Dedicated Server und fehlender Anti Cheat Schutz hat es zu den vorkommensten Games überhaupt gemacht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Modern Warfare 2 benutzt VAC als Anti Cheat Schutz.

Und bevor jetzt einer irgenwas in richtung PB > VAC postet bitte erst drüber nachdenken was genau PB und VAC ist sonst gib es hier gleich ein EPIC FAIL. 

Das dass Spiel keine Dedicated Server hat ist war nicht schön, aber wenn man sich BC2 anschaut sieht man das es mit Dedicated Server auch zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich mag die cod reihe. Aber der MP von mw2 ? Fail 

nur cheater und "iwnet" ? Der sch*** ist für die Mülltonne. Kein wunder warum man es kostenlos spielen kann. Es fehlen kunden. Bei mw1 und cod2 gab es so etwas nicht.


----------



## Weichkeks (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

ist ja schön das sie VAC haben nur kümmert sich anscheinend keiner darum bei Valve denn die sind dafür zuständig, hätten sie mal lieber Punkbuster genommen wie bei den vohrigen teilen!!


----------



## roadgecko (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Was ich so gelsen habe, gab es schon 2 stunden nach Erscheinen nen Hack.

Und bis heute kümmert sich niemand drum. Hauptsache die Leute bezahlen 60 € für das Spiel.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> 14.99 ist ja mal echt ein Schnapp. Und bei Abholung in der Filiale entfallen sogar die Versandkosten.



Hoffentlich gehts beim nächsten Spiel von denen etwas schneller.

Failkonzept ist Fail.


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich mag die cod reihe. Aber der MP von mw2 ? Fail
> 
> nur cheater und "iwnet" ? Der sch*** ist für die Mülltonne. Kein wunder warum man es kostenlos spielen kann. Es fehlen kunden. Bei mw1 und cod2 gab es so etwas nicht.




Mein Mann! IWnet kann man echt vergessen! Ich hasse es wie die Pest! Es verdirbt mir das ganze Spiel.  Unglaublich, dass Testspieler und Entwickler da nicht sturmgelaufen sind.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

könnt ihr es schon runterladen?
weil wenn ich auf vorrausladen starten klicke passiert nix


----------



## Lower (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Was ich so gelsen habe, gab es schon 2 stunden nach Erscheinen nen Hack.
> 
> ....



Das lustigste ist ja, dass es schon vor Release gecrackte Versionen gab  

Mit den Hacks ist es ja bei anderen Spielen nicht anders oder?? 




b14ckj4ck schrieb:


> könnt ihr es schon runterladen?
> weil wenn ich auf vorrausladen starten klicke passiert nix



Bei mir gehts auch net...


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Lower schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts auch net...


gut dann bin ich wenigstens ned alleine, naja dann noch etwas warten...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Lower schrieb:


> Das lustigste ist ja, dass es schon vor Release gecrackte Versionen gab



Aber nur von der Konsole Version.
Da die PC Version mit dem Steam Kopierschutz verschlüsselt war konnte man 
mit den DVDs vor dem Offizielem Start nichts anfangen.



Lower schrieb:


> Mit den Hacks ist es ja bei anderen Spielen nicht anders oder??



Ja, siehe BC2, da gibt es seid der Beta schon hunderte Hacker

---------------------------------

An alle bei denen das mit den runterladen nicht geht.

Benutz hir die SteamUI Beta ? 

Schon mal Steam neugestartet ?


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

nein lade es direkt über steam werde es jtzt mit dem link testen

steam und pc schon neugestartet...

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## Ahab (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Es lässt sich erst ab Freitag herunterladen würde ich sagen. Oder?


----------



## Weichkeks (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

"Laden Sie jetzt Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 voraus, um am Freitag ab 1 Uhr nachts sofort den kompletten Mehrspielermodus gratis spielen zu können."
Schreiben sie dort.
Habt etwas gedult mit Steam es geht bestimmt bald und dann können sich die restlichen Spieler auch ein bild machen vom Versuchten IWnet


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum STEAM ein 5GB MW2 single+multi update mir auf die Nase drücken will 
Hab die UK-Version, spiele seit Anfang an in Eng und jetzt will STEAM ums ver..... GER installieren????
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## DarkMo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Bei Leuten die das Spiel schon besitzen kann es zur Zeit vorkommen das sie
> ein 5 GB großes Update runterladen müssen.
> Das hängt damit zusammen, dass alle Deutschen Steam Accounts wegen
> des Free Weekend automatisch die Deutsche Version zugewiesen bekommen.
> ...


 startpost ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ​ startpost ^^



^^ Danke Dir :O)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Also kann ich mich da zu tote klicke an das landen an geht da passirt nix


----------



## b14ckj4ck (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also kann ich mich da zu tote klicke an das landen an geht da passirt nix


mir gehts genau so... dauert klicken nichts passiert

gibts irgendjemand bei dem es geht?


----------



## Raeven (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

schön für alle die das Spiel nicht haben.

Bei der Einzelspieler Mission fand ich das man ganz schön durchs Spiel geprügelt wurde im Vergleich zu Crysis.


----------



## Zerebo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Das Spiel ist ein kleiner mieser Heimlichtuer.
Man drückt wie doof, es zeigt sich nichts aber im geheimen wird der COD Ordner unter common immer größer.
Ist natürlich toll wenn man zocken will und der download nicht zu stoppen ist.


----------



## fummel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 benutzt VAC als Anti Cheat Schutz.
> 
> Und bevor jetzt einer irgenwas in richtung PB > VAC postet bitte erst drüber nachdenken was genau PB und VAC ist sonst gib es hier gleich ein EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Das dass Spiel keine Dedicated Server hat ist war nicht schön, aber wenn man sich BC2 anschaut sieht man das es mit Dedicated Server auch zu Problemen kommen kann.



VAC ? Ein Anti-Cheat Schutz ? 

---> EPIC Fail !

MW2 is das El-Dorado der Hacker & Cheatuser, die meisst erst nach Monaten oder gar nicht gebannt werden.


Mit dem freien Wochenende werden erstmal ein paar mehr Spieler schlauer was das IWNET ist. Der grösste verbockte Mist seit Programmierung der Bit & Bytes der Onlinegames.

Ist ist auch schon eindeutig warum es 3mal mehr COD 4 Zocker gibt als bei Cod6


----------



## Shooter (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Dieses Wochenende kommt der Untergang 
Viele werden sich überlegen... ich erstelle mir jetzt nen neuen acc lade mir MW2 für das Wochenende umsonst und cheate alle ehrlichen Spieler weg. 

Dann zock ich halt nur Privates Match


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ha....endlich ich lade ^^


----------



## LOGIC (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Da wird jeder schön hacken ohne das er was verliert ! Super !


----------



## -Phoenix- (7. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Da wird jeder schön hacken ohne das er was verliert ! Super !



Ja leider ............. am schluss stimmts dann doch das jeder 2. Cheater ist ist ist nur die Frage ob das dann positive publicity für mw2 bringt ^^


----------



## rancer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



fummel schrieb:


> VAC ? Ein Anti-Cheat Schutz ?
> 
> ---> EPIC Fail !
> 
> ...



Naja jetzt übertreib mal nicht, sooo übermaßen viele Cheater gibt es nicht, auf jeden Fall nicht so viele dass das Spiel unspielbar wird

Cheater werden nicht gebannt? Naja die meisten schon, aber es gibt immer welche die es schaffen von VAC nicht erkannt zu werden.

3 mal mehr Leute zocken CoD 4 als 6? Beweise?


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich hoffe das die "free weekend user" nur mit den selben leuten spielen können aber da bei TF2 oder so man auch mit den Käufern des spiels spielen konnte denke ich mal nicht das es getrennt wird


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Shooter schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende kommt der Untergang
> Viele werden sich überlegen... ich erstelle mir jetzt nen neuen acc lade mir MW2 für das Wochenende umsonst und cheate alle ehrlichen Spieler weg.
> 
> Dann zock ich halt nur Privates Match


^this will happen.



Ich freu mich schon, hoffentlich ein Wochenende mal Ruhe bei Bad Company 2, weil all die Cheater, Lamer und Kleinkinder sich auf den MW2-"Servern" austoben.


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich denke das die eh alle auf dem Battlefield unterwegs sind


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



fummel schrieb:


> VAC ? Ein Anti-Cheat Schutz ?
> 
> ---> EPIC Fail !



Begründung ? 

Ich habe oben extra geschreiben bevor man so nen müll schreibt soll man vorher nachdenken.


----------



## fummel (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Begründung ?
> 
> Ich habe oben extra geschreiben bevor man so nen müll schreibt soll man vorher nachdenken.



VAC als Cheat Schutz hat elendig versagt und ist Fakt. Nicht nur ich kann dies Bestätigen sondern tausende andere Spieler auch.
Wenn du dran glaubst ist mir auch egal. Klar gibt es auch noch Leute die dran Glauben es würde halbwegs funzen und haben eine rosa Fanboy Brille auf.
Der Papst möchte ja auch nicht das Geschwätz über sexuelle Misshandlungen hören. Alles Müll und Propaganda 
Wer googlen kann ist klar im Vorteil über Spielerzahlen oder der sogenannte VAC - Anti Cheat Schutz  Die Hacker Szene lacht sich halbtot über dieses System.
Im IW Forum werden Fragen diesbezüglich gar nicht mehr beantwortet, weil sie Resigniert haben. 18790 Spieler wurden bis jetzt gebannt und es sind 10xmal mehr deutlich noch Cheater im Umlauf.
Zum IW Forum:
http://www.modernwarfare2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=200500&sid=a1481f451d14abc40757c3c2371b4cd5

Ich zocke sehr gerne COD, so isses nicht aber MW2 hat den Vogel echt abgeschossen !

Hier ein Vorgeschmack:
YouTube - cod6bot - Modern Warfare 2 Hack - netCoders.cc

Produktreviews bei Amazon: Die scheinen sich wohl auch alle zu irren. 

http://www.amazon.de/product-review...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

Deshalb gibt es das Spiel jetzt fast zum Pyramiden Preis  und Free Weekend Aktion weil keiner mehr diesen Dreck erleben möchte.

Community work ----> Fail !

P.S. Bestellt alle artig noch das Mappack für teures Geld und lässt euch ummähen vom nächsten Wallhacker/Aimbotter !


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Nicht schlecht das die ein kostenloses Wochenende anbieten. Ich zocke denn Muliplayer immer noch macht ihr sehr oft noch spass. Ich finde aber auch das die versagt haben. So viele Spiele laufen ohen Cheater warum haben die das da nicht hin bekommen. Bei dem Update von gestern hat sich nichts geändert bis her ist mir nicht augefallen. Habe gehofft das die jetzt freie Server anbieten werden.


----------



## Fl_o (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich mag die cod reihe. Aber der MP von mw2 ? Fail
> 
> nur cheater und "iwnet" ? Der sch*** ist für die Mülltonne. Kein wunder warum man es kostenlos spielen kann. Es fehlen kunden. Bei mw1 und cod2 gab es so etwas nicht.



Es fehlen Kunden ? Schon mal die Verkaufszahlen angeschaut, iwnet hat abgeräumt ohne ende



Weichkeks schrieb:


> ist ja schön das sie VAC haben nur kümmert sich anscheinend keiner darum bei Valve denn die sind dafür zuständig, hätten sie mal lieber Punkbuster genommen wie bei den vohrigen teilen!!


Punktbuster kann man genau so umgehen, ich find ja PB eher müll siehe BC2 -> da darf ich mir das ding manuell von ihrgendeiner "armseligen Homepage" updaten damit ich spielen kann.. was kommt als nächster das ich mir die Texturen manuell updaten muss ?



> So viele Spiele laufen ohen Cheater warum haben die das da nicht hin  bekommen


 In jedem muliplayer spiel gibts cheater nur MW2 haben extreme viele Leute gekauft, cheatschutz  ist nicht die Welt klar das sich alle möglichen cheatergruppen daraufspezialisiert haben oder wen interresierts jetzt noch wen für Cs1.6 ein aimbot rauskommt ?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



fummel schrieb:


> .
> Wenn du dran glaubst ist mir auch egal. Klar gibt es auch noch Leute die dran Glauben es würde halbwegs funzen und haben eine rosa Fanboy Brille auf.



Das ist wie die Politik der CDU, das muss man nicht verstehen.. Man muss es nur glauben.

Ich habe CoD4 zum schluss gerne gespielt, mehr oder weniger... Aber CoD6 haut dem Fass den Boden raus. Wir haben es uns zu 4. gekauft und keiner fasst es mehr an. Davon 2 eingefleischte CoD4 Spieler.

Nuja, wir sind froh das es uns nur 30€ pro Nase gekostet hat. Und das war schon zu viel. Wenn IWnet nicht wäre...okeee man könnte noch mal drüber nachdenken. Aber so, keine Chance. Wer da noch Geld rein buttert ists halt selbst Schuld.


----------



## ogakul93 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich warte immernoch auf Dedicated Server von inoffizieller Seite.. die ModGruppe "TeknoGods" hat sich dran gemacht, aber es gab seit januar kein Update zum aktuellen Stand.. Es gibt schon Gerüchte IW hätte Ihnen was gezahlt.. denn die Entwickler melden sich nicht mal.


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



> wen interresierts jetzt noch wen für Cs1.6 ein aimbot rauskommt ?


 
Auch die werden erfolgreich von VAC gebannt 

Aber bei MW2 wird NIEMAND gebannt !! Und das ist das schlimme !


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



fummel schrieb:


> ............



Ja, recht hast du schon nur das gleiche kann man über PB auch finden und sagen.

Als Cheatschutz taugen die beide nicht. Einen 100% Cheatchutz gibt es sowieso nicht.
Im grunde sind PB und VAC gleich, beide Programme überprüfen die .exe und .dll Dateien auf Veränderungen wenn dort was dran geändert wurde wird man gebannt.

Einzige was bei PB noch dazu kommt ist die Echtzeitüberprüfung, aber jetzt mal erlich wie oft hat man mitbekommen das diese ein Hacker von Server gekickt hat ? 0 mal.

Wie oft wurde man von PB gekickt weil man nicht das neuste Update installiert hat ? Wegen Disallowed Program/Driver weil irgend ein Programm (Mediaplayer, usw.) im Hintergrund läuft was PB nicht past.
Wegen no packet flow, Punkbuster B.exe läuft nicht. Wie oft ? 
Bei mir wärs  bestimmt ein Zahl zwichen 50 und 100.

Wie oft wurde man von VAC gekickt weil da irgenwas nicht stimmte ? 
Kein mal, da es dort dies sinnlose Funktion nicht gibt.


Wenn man sich mal die Verschiedenen Spiele anschaut mit VAC Schutz (CS, CS:S, TF2) findet man immer mal wieder ein Hacker auf dem Server.
Bei Spielen mit PB (Cod 2, Cod 4 , BFBC2) kommt es auch vor das mal ein Hacker auf dem Server ist.


Kann man dagegen was machen das ein Hacker auf den Server kommt ? Nein.
Kann man sich dagegen wehren ? Ja, man kann ihn von Server bannen.

Wäre PB also bei MW 2 besser als VAC ? Nein, 
Da PB bei MW 2 auch nur Dateien Überprüfen würde und dann irgenwann später  nach X Tagen den Spieler Bannen würde.


Was MW2 fehlt sind Dedicated Server oder wenigstens ein Kick Funktion.
Bei MW 2 muss man aber auch zwichen den Spielern unterscheiden die Cheaten und die die einfach nur besser sind.


Es gibt ja solche Rage Noobs, sobald jemand die umbringt ist man sofort ein Cheater oder Hacker. Das sind die Leute die nich verlieren können und für alles eine Ausrede brauchen.
Und Leute die sagen das auf jedem Server 5 Cheater sind, gehören entweder zu den oben genanten Leuten, oder sollten mal überlegen sich das Spiel original zu kaufen.


Ich bin bei MW2 jetzt auf Prestige 4 und habe in der ganzen Zeit 5 Hacker gesehen. 
Bei anderen Spielen die VAC oder PB benutzen dürfte die Zahl auch zwichen 0 und 5 liegen.
Es kann es sein das der ein oder andere vieleicht schon mehr als 5 Hacker gesehen hat vieleicht 20 oder 30 aber in jedem Spiel einer  ? Wohl kaum.

Natülich sollte man auch wenn ein Hacker auf dem Server ist, nicht in der Lobby bleiben sondern sich eine neue suchen 


MW 2 fehlt entweder eine Kick Funktion und für das Iwnet eine Unterteilung in Regionen z.B in USA, Europa so das sich die Pings der Spieler nicht immer so unterscheiden. 

Oder halt wie oben schon erwähnt Dedicated Server.


----------



## Fabo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

MW 2 Ist Grütze Meine Persöhnlich meinung COD2 2 war der beste teil!


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Fabo schrieb:


> MW 2 Ist Grütze Meine Persöhnlich meinung COD2 2 war der beste teil!


Dem kann man wohl getrost zustimmen. 

MfG


----------



## Lower (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Fazit nach einem Tag:

Spiel ist gut, 2 Cheater, Probleme mit Steam und ständige Popupwerbung! ->  also


----------



## boerigard (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Lower schrieb:


> Probleme mit Steam und ständige Popupwerbung! ->  also


Die Popup-Werbung kannst du ausschalten im Steam-Client (File -> Settings -> Interface).
Oder ist das so ein Popup, das beim Beenden von CoD MW2 erscheint?

Jetzt wurde das Free Weekend auf Montag erweitert. Weil so erfolgreich oder eher nicht so erfolgreich?


----------



## Dude-01 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



Lower schrieb:


> Fazit nach einem Tag:
> 
> Spiel ist gut, 2 Cheater, Probleme mit Steam und ständige Popupwerbung! ->  also


Dann erzähl mal deine Probleme, vielleicht kann man dir ja helfen!


----------



## Low (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Steam macht bei mir keine Probleme. Steam ist echt klasse geworden. Bin von Anfang an dabei


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

@BiOhAzArD87

Ich spiele COD4 seit release und habe bis jetzt 2 wahre Cheater gesehn. 
MW2 ist grad mal nen halbes Jahr draußen und du hast schon 5 gesehn.

Tja mir reicht es um zu sagen das VAC/MW2 schlechter ist. Vorallem da es seit CS anfängen schon bekannt ist das VAC müll ist.

Und ich versteh immernoch nicht warum hier manche nicht checken das MW2 aufn PC kein hit ist, wenns ein Hit wäre würds das Spiel nach nem halben Jahr nicht schon so günstig geben, es ist sehr schnell billiger als COD4 geworden.

Und das man es jetzt ein Wochenende gratis Online spielen kann ist wieder ein Beweis dafür das es sich schlecht für den PC verkauft hat und ihnen auch noch die restlichen Onlinespieler davon rennen.


----------



## Low (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

jop
cod4 kostet bei amazon noch 50€ und cod6 nur 30€ 
Ne aber das Spiel ist echt *******. Aber es gibt Spiele die bleiben auch nach 6 (!?) Jahren noch bei 30€ wie CSS. Gut, im Internet wird es auch schon für 15€ verkauft aber in jedem Laden sehe ich es für 29,99€. 
Aber das du seit realease erst 2 cheater gesehen hast :O


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

IWNet ist alles andere als gut umgesetzt, wenn man mal mit paar Leuten zusammenspielen will kann es schonmal ne halbe Stunde dauern bis alle zusammen auf den gleichen Server kommen, VAC bietet keinen ausreichenden Schutz vor Cheatern und das Spiel an sich ist viel zu überladen, unzählige sinnlose Perks und Abschussserienbelohnungen. Ein verbessertes MW1 mit aufgemotzter Engine, neues Maps, neuen Waffen und ein oder zwei Neuerungen hätten der Serie besser getan. So wie ich MW1 geliebt habe, hasse ich MW2.


----------



## Lower (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich hatte das Problem mit der patch_mp.ff is diferent from server. Die Werbung immer nach ausschalten des Spiels und die Cheater machen das Spiel dementsprechend auch noch mehr uninteressanter. 

Da sage ich getrost: Die 45€ die ich für MW1 gezahlt habe haben sich gelohnt! Das Spiel finde ich immer noch geil.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> IWNet ist alles andere als gut umgesetzt, wenn man mal mit paar Leuten zusammenspielen will kann es schonmal ne halbe Stunde dauern bis alle zusammen auf den gleichen Server kommen



Darum sollte man bevor man sich ein Spielmodus aussucht ein Gruppe erstellen wo einfach alle reinkommen mit denen du spielen willst.

Danach sucht sich der jenige der die Gruppe gestartet hat, ein Spielmudus aus und los gehts.

Solange alle in der Gruppe bleiben werdet ihr immer im gleichem Team spielen.
Es sein den die max. Team Größe wird überschritten. 

Und ansonsten kann man ja immer noch ein eigenen Server erstellen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Darum sollte man bevor man sich ein Spielmodus aussucht ein Gruppe erstellen wo einfach alle reinkommen mit denen du spielen willst.
> 
> Danach sucht sich der jenige der die Gruppe gestartet hat, ein Spielmudus aus und los gehts.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich theoretisch so einfach an, aber wenn man mal mit 5 Mann oder mehr zusammenspielen will, kommt es sehr oft vor das 2 oder 3 im Spiel sind, aber der Rest einfach rausfliegt. Und dass man einen eigenen Server erstellen kann wäre mir neu, das widerspricht dem IWNet-Prinzip.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> kommt es sehr oft vor das 2 oder 3 im Spiel sind, aber der Rest einfach rausfliegt.


mhm Stimmt das passiert ziemlich oft.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Und dass man einen eigenen Server erstellen kann wäre mir neu, das widerspricht dem IWNet-Prinzip.



In MW2 gibt es ja nur keine Dedikatet Server, Listen Server kann man aber immer noch erstellen. 

Findest du im Menü unter Private Match.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da kannst du halt alles so einstellen wie du willst.

Gamemodus, Punktzahl, wie viele Runden, HC oder Normal, Mit oder ohne Killstreak und noch viele andere sachen.

Auf den Server kommen kann man dann entweder über Steam mit dem "Join Game" Button oder kannst auch über MW2 die Leute einladen.

Und du kannst das Privat Match auch mit einem PW versehen, so das nicht einfach jeder aus deiner Freundesliste reinkommt sondern nur bestimmt 
Personen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Da haste wohl recht.  Du arbeitest nicht zufällig für IW oder?


----------



## Apokalypsos (13. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ach ja, bei dem Spiel scheiden sich echt die Geister.

Ich sag gleich mal vorweg: Ich hab MW1 nur mal kurz bei nem Kumpel angespielt, ich fands nett, hat mich aber nicht vom Hocker gehauen. MW2 hätte ich mir nie gekauft, allerdings hat ein guter Freund zwei Keys gewonnen und mir einen davon abgegeben.

Das Spiel an sich ist echt gut, mir gefallen die verschiedenen Spielmodi, die Karten sind großteils recht abwechslungsreich. Die Anzahl der Waffen ist beeindruckend und die Freispielerei sehr motivierend.
Die Titel und Abzeichen sind recht witzig, auch wenn ich nie so genau weiß, wie ich dazu komme (Essen ist fertig! WTF???)
Auch die Herausforderungen sind aus meiner Sicht sehr innovativ und gut gelungen.

AAAAABER: Das IWNet nervt teilweise gewaltig, wenn wir zu viert in einer Gruppe spielen, kanns schonmal 10-20 Min dauern bis wir alle auf einem Server sind und auch wirklich spielen können. Dann diese Horstwechslerei, zum kotzen. 

Naja und zum Thema Cheater: Da ist es teilweise seehr schwer zwischen einem Hacker und einem sehr guten Spieler zu unterscheiden. Aber manchmal frag ich mich dann doch, ob der Typ, der grad eine volle Ladung P90 Akimbo in den Rücken überlebt hat oder der selbst nach einem sichtbaren Treffer mit dem Messer noch weitermarschiert, cheatet... 

Aber da hilft immer noch Lobbywechsel.

Und teilweise findet man Server, die einfach sehr viel Spass machen (vor allem im Mosh Pit) bei dem die Leute nicht nach jedem Kill nooob schreien.

Aber bis man die halt findet....


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Mit deinen P90 im Akimbo kann es auch daran liegen das du durch lags nicht triffst. Das geht mir hin und wieder auch so, ich feuer nen halbes Magazine und nichts passiert. In der Kill Cam sehe ich dann das ich nicht einmal gefeuert habe.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Du arbeitest nicht zufällig für IW oder?



Nein, wie kommst du denn dadrauf ?


----------



## kress (13. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*

Ich hab das auch das ganze We gezockt und finde, das die gute Grafik auch ihren Preis hat: Das ganze bunte irritiert saustark und man kann Camper kaum ausfindig machen, erst nachdem man gekillt wurde und mans in der Cam sieht. Es gibt nur wenige Maps die kaum Camperpositionen bieten, meist sind aber doch zu gute Positionen für die da. :/
Nya hat Spaß gemacht, aber kaufen würd ich es mir nicht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Nein, wie kommst du denn dadrauf ?



Du verteidigst das Spiel wo du kannst und gibst auch noch User Support. 



Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Mit deinen P90 im Akimbo.....



Wie ich diesen Perk hasse.


----------



## Russel Grow (25. April 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2   Free Weekend im April*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Du verteidigst das Spiel wo du kannst und gibst auch noch User Support.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie ich diesen Perk hasse.


  Och weißt du, die G18 im Akimbo is ne feine Sache


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (5. Mai 2010)

Dieses Wochenende gibt es wieder ein Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2  Free Weekend 

News wurde entsprechend geupdatet.


----------

